# Shower gel air bubbles



## Swar (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi all

I made my first ever batch of shower gel the other day. It came out quite well and is nice to use however the finished product has lots of little air bubbles suspended in the gel.

Now some observers have said it makes the product look quite nice. Be that at as it may, it doesn't look very professional and indeed none of the commercial shower gels I use have them.

My surfactant blend consists of decyl glucoside, lauryl glucoside and cocamidopropyl betaine which I blended using a glass rod. I did have to heat the lauryl glucoside to melt it enough to blend but that's it.

How do you avoid introducing air bubbles?

Thanks
Spencer


----------

